# Sexing Green Sipaliwini



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Need a little help sexing this...Im 90% on it being male. . . its around 12 months old.

Just want to be sure before I purchase a proven female from another member.


----------



## WendySHall

Not an expert here, but I've been working with more than my fair share of tincs the last two years.  I believe it appears male. Have you tried putting him in with a proven male/female? More times than not, that method works pretty well.

He's a beauty btw!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

i would have done that but I feel he is a bit too young for actual breeding behavior

thank you. . . Its from Mr. Bill Schwinn


----------



## billschwinn

I as well beleive it is too young to sex.


----------



## frogface

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Need a little help sexing this...Im 90% on it being male. . . its around 12 months old.
> 
> Just want to be sure before I purchase a proven female from another member.


I told ya, I ain't selling her! lol


----------



## WendySHall

Are Sips known to take longer to reach maturity than most tincs?

It may not display breeding behavior, but the proven male or female may display aggression towards it. I know that females receive all the talk...but I've seen a few males that will quickly attack another male that wanders into it's territory.


----------



## Woodsman

Hi Troy,

Based on the frog's toepads, I would feel pretty confident it is a male. In my pairs, the females have pretty narrow toepads. Of course, the best bet is to pair the frog up with other Green Sips and see what happens.

I have quite a few sub adults coming along, so I'd be happy in helping get a pair going for you. Unfortunately, I have very sporadic breeding from my Sips and some pairs just don't seem to want to breed at all. That's why I keep several pairs going at once.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

thanks guys for your input. Kris I found someone ELSE that has a female lol. I just wanna be sure this is a male, 

Bill you sent me the 4 In the beginning of July so that would make this particular frog 11-12 months right?? Its been really getting some good size as of late, and is a chubby bubby, Just going off toepads and stance I believe its male. I just don't wanna buy a proven female then this guy turn out to be female ya know? 

So Bill being that this frog is one of yours, what do u think?? Just your opinion male or female? So far I have not had anyone say female.


----------



## billschwinn

May be male. I still feel it should grow a little more to be sure.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

ok I think Im gonna get the female anyhow, A female green sip should not be all that hard to get rid of I would think


----------



## frogface

My female green sip has very delicate, ladylike, toes. Now, the female sip that I was fostering for rcteem had the toes of a linebacker.


----------



## billschwinn

frogface said:


> My female green sip has very delicate, ladylike, toes. Now, the female sip that I was fostering for rcteem had the toes of a linebacker.


Let these statements be known as a symptom of having spent too much time in the Frogroom!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Wendy,
Threw my Proven female Azureus that hasn't bred for months since I lost the male. Within an hour saw her courting the Male green sip! Odds are I have a male then woo hoo, time to remove the azureus and get the deal in process with the female Sip


----------



## WendySHall

Congratulations...it's a boy! 

A well-respected frogger passed this extremely valuable technique on to me quite a while back and (unfortunately) I can't remember for sure who it was! But, it's worked very well for me too. If he's reading this, I hope he reminds me so that I can give him credit in the future.


----------



## jeeperrs

I love the Green Sips! They are spectacular looking. I almost bought some but last time and they are on my short list for this time


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

got the female...doesn't look like a green sip to me, but thats what it was sold to me as, and the seller is a very reputable breeder










female is on the left


----------



## frogface

Troy, from what I understand, it's all the same. Sips throw greens and blues and yellowy ones. Not including the true sips. So you should be fine. 

Good looking pair!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Yeah she'll do, but Id rather have one that looks like your female


----------



## dartsanddragons

Troy
Mine all range from blue-yellow to green I have not heard of anyone getting all of one color variation.


Scott


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

hmm, I feel like Ive been seeing a few breeders lately that only breed true green, and get no blue or yellow offspring...but I have also heard the same thing you mentioned.


----------



## WendySHall

Hhhmmm... I think I would look at it as a bit of good fortune! This is one of those rare chances you seldom see where you can have a tank full of different colored frogs...and it's all legal in dart frog world!!!


----------

